

How to get advice and inspiration for your startup idea - vitomd
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2011/07/19/8-ways-to-get-advice-and-inspiration-for-your-startup-idea/

======
egiva
I think this is a great list for daily, mid-level inspiration. I use Dribbble
and it's great. But true, ground-moving inspiration comes from within and
usually springs from your personal depth of experience.

